# Questions about the P99



## as-of-now (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm looking to get a P99 soon. I'm in California, so that leaves the DAO out, right off the bat.

I want to know what finishes the AS and QA come in. So far, I've come across p99's in a desert brown, (darker) military brown, dark green, black, and black with the titanium slide.

Granted that I'm looking at either the AS and QA, which colors are those particular models made in?

I've not yet decided which variant I would like. I haven't had a chance to handle the QA. I am used to the consistent trigger pull found in the QA - and prefer the more straightforward design, but I'm also drawn towards the shorter reset of the AS, which makes firing multiple rounds accurately, easier.)

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

The new style which has the longer mag release and more aggressive slide serrations only comes with the black tenifer slide ansd usually black frame. Ive seen ONE with an od green frame on the google images. The other colors were primarily the old style (stubby magg release). Ive never seen the titanium slide in the new style. as far as I know its not even offered any more.


----------



## as-of-now (Oct 31, 2009)

Good to know, thanks. I just checked and the darker brown was on the older model, too. I was also wondering if there is a difference in reliability between the earlier models (pre-2004), and later ones (post-2004)?


----------

